# Real looking accident



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Drenching rain this weekend before the event. Lots of dead wood in the forrest. This makes for a potentially bad situation. We heard a few cracks and pops over the first minute or so, as if a branch was about to fall...

The rain had stopped, and just a few minutes after we arrived and exited my vehicle to set up at the trail for the night's haunted hayride, something unplanned happened:

101_02122.jpg picture by kerryike - Photobucket

101_0211.jpg picture by kerryike - Photobucket

101_0210.jpg picture by kerryike - Photobucket

Naturally, since there were only a few small groups participating, the show had to go on. The vehicle was actually positioned perfectly beside the trail.

Since I already had a faux fire prop made with a decent fan, spotlights and lightweight white cloth. A fog machine with timer, a spotlight, and a red spinning light to put outside. This is what I made out of the unfortunate situation:

With the fogger
101_02192.jpg picture by kerryike - Photobucket

without the fogger
101_0217.jpg picture by kerryike - Photobucket

Everyone have fun this Halloween season. Above all, be safe.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well at least you made the best out of the situation!
*Lagrousome stands and applauses loudly for you* It actually turned out really cool! Good for you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How are you going to get the truck parked in that same location for the rest of the hayride's run?

Take a bad thing, make a good thing. 

Excellent.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, Lagrousome.



slimy said:


> How are you going to get the truck parked in that same location for the rest of the hayride's run?
> 
> Take a bad thing, make a good thing.
> 
> Excellent.


Exactly! When life deals you lemons, it's time to make lemonade.

Actually. the haunted hayride is held at a trail around our wooded campsite and is for one night only...which was last Saturday. Several volunteer groups are given generators, spread out and set up most of the day Saturday. Luckilly enough, it was in perfect position for a display, as the wagons went directly past it. That display, a graveyard scene, a few spotlights, a couple static props and my brother and I in costumes...and we were done.

The good news is that the campground owners split all of the money taken in between the groups. I took in $200 to split with my brother who helped me...and the windshield estimate is only $175 installed, so it didn't turn out to be extremely expensive.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At least you still had some molla in your pocket. heh swift thinking Kerry.


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, couldn't have planned it better! For those who want to mimic, they make those auto stickers that look like a baseball had a collision with your window. Pop off the baseball and replace it with a small chunck of limb and another piece of limb inside. That way you can repeat this prop without the windshield expense.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

sadayo said:


> Wow, couldn't have planned it better! For those who want to mimic, they make those auto stickers that look like a baseball had a collision with your window. Pop off the baseball and replace it with a small chunck of limb and another piece of limb inside. That way you can repeat this prop without the windshield expense.


That's a good idea, sadayo. I've done this scene at our trail before (without the tree) with some really good responses. Naturally, I didn't have my kicking legs prop with me for the weekend, but it would have been nice. Before we came out of the bushes to scare the wagon riders, we heard comments like "wow, they really did a great job". Apparently they thought it was a total set-up similar to what you mentioned.

Anyway, your idea sure beats pushing another dead tree down on my vehicle next year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Kerry...Large haunts have different advantages and disadvantages. Got in more pics?


----------

